# Inland Empire Meet



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I just move from the ghetto of El Monte in the San Gabriel Valley to the Inland Empire. Temecula to be more exact. The import scene here is really weak compared to out there and in Ontario. Anyways, just wanted to see if there was any interest in a meet out here since i noticed that past meets always catered to people in L.A. county and the OC. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I've been to Temecula. It's really nice. Too far for me though.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I live like 15 minutes away from Temecula. As for the Import scene...there are a bunch of street races going down in Hemet, which is not far from your neck of the woods.

BTW Pedro....how much did you get your B13 Center Console for?? LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

shit's like 3hrs from me......just checked mapquest, u live hella close to mossy tho


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chris...you are pretty close to me...as the crow flies...I'm just over the hill from you...but...instead to get to temecula, I'd have to take the 241 toll to the 91...and from there I have no clue...sounds like you're pretty close to Terrance (bugnlv), he lives in Chino.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

WaLdo98 said:


> I live like 15 minutes away from Temecula. As for the Import scene...there are a bunch of street races going down in Hemet, which is not far from your neck of the woods.
> 
> BTW Pedro....how much did you get your B13 Center Console for?? LOL :thumbup:


I paid $63 for the console.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Yea pedro has the best deal on the tsuru stuff.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Chris...you are pretty close to me...as the crow flies...I'm just over the hill from you...but...instead to get to temecula, I'd have to take the 241 toll to the 91...and from there I have no clue...sounds like you're pretty close to Terrance (bugnlv), he lives in Chino.


Take the 91 fwy to the 15 south, then exit winchester and make a left. Then its about 5 miles up the road


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

WaLdo98 said:


> I live like 15 minutes away from Temecula. As for the Import scene...there are a bunch of street races going down in Hemet, which is not far from your neck of the woods.
> 
> BTW Pedro....how much did you get your B13 Center Console for?? LOL :thumbup:


Where in hemet? I really hate driving to ontario to check it out :givebeer:


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone still down to meet??


----------

